# My TC 18



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's some pictures of my "new" TC 18, has 50 hours so far


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

More pictures


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

oops
More pictures


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

More pictures

Do I look happy?


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

So far I have a Wallace boom pole, Wallace carry-all, Fimco Sprayer, 60" Caroni RFM, International 60" back blade, International 60" box scraper. 
Is there anything else I need.......??


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

More pictures


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

More pictures

Bud unloading it. He spent a few hours with me the first night and then came back out 3 days later for 2 hours when I had some minor trouble


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*N.H.*

I remember when they dropped off my tc35.It looked great all waxed up sitting on the rollback.Couldn't wait to go move my various piles of dirt around, then I gave it a bath.Great looking tractor LOL. .Randy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They dropped my 1715 off a day after a bad snowstorm. It showed up with salt spray and road grime all over it. Didn't matter, I was tickled to get it. 

The first few days of a new tractor great. Going over every inch, checking and rechecking all the fluid levels. Tearing into dirt piles.



> Do I look happy?


Yes OhioTC18, I recognize that smile. The ear to ear grin is what a new tractor brings.

Nice looking unit.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Great looking Tractor. A guy a few houses down has a similar one. Are these assembled in the USA? Not saying it is bad if they are not, I was just truly curious where they are made.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

sweet... can I play on it?


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

*markfnc*

Not sure where it's assembled. I know the engine is Shibaura


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

*tisenberg*

Long way to come play, but.........


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OhioTC18_
> *Not sure where it's assembled. I know the engine is Shibaura*


I might be mistaken, but I think all New Holland compacts are manufactured across the pond.


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*N.H.*

I wish they were produced in New Holland PA. but I think not.Took a ride to New Holland a few years ago[2 hour ride],there were hundreds of new tractors and farm machinery in the storage lots. .:winky: very impressive. Randy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

awesome looking tractor...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

OhioTC18,
You asked what else you needed, a post hole drill, a back hoe, a PTO powered generator, a PTO driven cement mixer, a sickle bar mower, a snowblower (yeah, you have the bucket, but blowing is fun), a log splitter, PTO driven water pump, a 2 bottom plow, and a..., and a.., and a... I quess it is time for my medication. I just get so excited when I see brand spankin' new stuff getting a new home. Congratulations on your new tractor!!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Foolish question....is that a 60" belly mower????:question: 

How much property do you take care of with that fine piece of equipment?

I would have to kick my wifes vehicle out of the garage for the tractor. Then I would have to move into the shed! 
Nice pics!!! Thanks.


:cheers:


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe,
I have the PHD, must have forgotten to mention that  
The PTO generator doesn't interest me too much........I have a Generac whole house generator I need to get hooked up soon.
I was afraid the TC18 wouldn't hold up too long with the backhoe, but getting the cash from the wife would be the hard one. I guess I could use the PTO water pump to help drain the pool every fall  I need to look into that.
We very seldom get enough snow at once to use a snowblower....except last year
I have an electric concrete mixer for the few times that I have to use one. Besides I hear the PTO type dont dump very well on these compacts.


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

Stewart,
Yes thats a 60" mower deck. I replaced a 42" Craftsman with a Yanmar YM1700 with a 60" rear deck. I needed a mower deck on this one that cut what I was used to cutting or it would take longer to mow the 2 acres I have. It actually cut my time in half just because it's a belly mower.........Gawd I love this thing :ride:

I actually kicked *MY* truck out of the garage when it was delivered. I made room in the mini-barn real quick for the tractor


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Front loader*

A guy down the road has a Kubota of about the same size. He helped us dig out the massive amounts of snow we had last year. I was impressed with the ability of the loader. Have you had a chance to move any earth with that? I was wondering how loaders of that size handle dirt (straight out of the ground as opposed to a pile) of average compaction and moisture? 
Congrats on a sweet tractor- John


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still leaves the log splitter and the plow and the post hole digger...:smiles: It sure is easy spending someone elses money:smiles: :smiles:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:truth: 

Joe, 

I think when OhioTC18 said he had PHD, he wasn't referring to his education level.  

*P*ost *H*ole *D*igger

:smiles:


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes I have moved some dirt with it. I started digging out a hole for a little fountain/pond but other priorities came up. That loader is awesome. Spread a bit of stone as well.
I'm still looking for a single bottom 12-14" plow for it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had to bury a pig earlier this year, so I dug a grave with my 1715 loader. I didn't think it was capable, but with the bucket roll capabilities, I was able to get down to 4 feet in no time at all. I don't know how much stress that puts on the loader, but it doesn't seem to be any worse for the wear.


----------

